# Vos apps iPhone favorites/votre Homescreen (apps etc..)



## nerdyiman (29 Août 2016)

Salut a tous, je poste ce topic pour avoir une idée sur les apps du moment (ou pas) et de peut être permettre a quelques uns d'entre nous de découvrir des apps que vous pensez être supers, innovantes ou tout simplement intéressantes.
Si jamais vous voulez postez un screenshot de votre springboard (homescreen) n'hésitez pas !
Voila bonne soirée


----------



## city1 (29 Août 2016)

Sur mon iPhone 6s


----------



## nerdyiman (29 Août 2016)

city1 a dit:


> Sur mon iPhone 6s



Simplicité


----------



## YanCT (30 Août 2016)

Voici pour moi


----------



## city1 (30 Août 2016)

nerdyiman a dit:


> Simplicité



Exactement, l'essentiel directement sur mon écran d'accueil


----------



## nerdyiman (30 Août 2016)

YanCT a dit:


> Voici pour moi





city1 a dit:


> Sur mon iPhone 6s



Vous n'auriez pas de bonnes apps a proposer ?


----------



## nerdyiman (30 Août 2016)

Faites nous part de vos coups de coeur !


----------



## city1 (30 Août 2016)

Coup de coeur : appli transports pour Montpellier (TAM 3M)  parce qu'elle donne les horaires de passage avec précision  

Aussi plus généralement, fliboard pour un suivi personnalisé de l'actualité, et sous une forme ludique avec des panneaux defilant de bas en haut


----------



## nerdyiman (31 Août 2016)

city1 a dit:


> Coup de coeur : appli transports pour Montpellier (TAM 3M)  parce qu'elle donne les horaires de passage avec précision
> 
> Aussi plus généralement, fliboard pour un suivi personnalisé de l'actualité, et sous une forme ludique avec des panneaux defilant de bas en haut



Super ! [emoji16]


----------



## lineakd (31 Août 2016)

@nerdyiman, pokémon go... 
ok, je sors [ - ]


----------



## roquebrune (3 Septembre 2016)




----------

